
Comcast to bring IPV6 to residential customers starting in 2010 - noodle
http://www.internetnews.com/infra/article.phpr/3825696/Comcast+Embraces+IPv6.htm
======
oomkiller
Color me purple! Now I can finally do away with NAT!

